# Golf Podcasts



## Steve Bamford (Jan 14, 2015)

Starting a new weekly commute this week.  Can any of you guys recommend some decent golf podcasts? Anything to do with the game, be it new equipment, or the professional game would be great.


----------



## Ethan (Jan 14, 2015)

ByTheMin with Lawrence Donegan and John Huggan

State of the Game with Geoff Shackelford and Mike Clayton


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jan 14, 2015)

Golf Bytheminute podcast with Lawrence Donegan (formally of LLoyd Cole and the Commotions and now a golf writer) and John Huggan. https://soundcloud.com/bytheminspor...ndcloud&utm_campaign=share&utm_medium=twitter  plus you should find it on itunes. 

The production values are not the best but both Lawrence and John are always worth listening to. Plus they get some pretty good guests in.  And on the last few they start the show with some Sigur Ros.  What's not to like?


----------



## Ethan (Jan 14, 2015)

Hacker Khan said:



			Golf Bytheminute podcast with Lawrence Donegan (formally of LLoyd Cole and the Commotions and now a golf writer) and John Huggan. https://soundcloud.com/bytheminspor...ndcloud&utm_campaign=share&utm_medium=twitter  plus you should find it on itunes. 

The production values are not the best but both Lawrence and John are always worth listening to. Plus they get some pretty good guests in.  And on the last few they start the show with some Sigur Ros.  What's not to like?
		
Click to expand...

The Denis Pugh podcast was really great. 

Donegan was also in The Bluebells (Young at Heart), as well as being the author of a number of interesting books including Four Iron in the Soul, about caddying for Ross Drummond. 

Lloyd Cole was recently on the State of the Game podcast, the other one I suggested.


----------



## seasidehacker (Jan 14, 2015)

ByTheMin with Lawrence Donegan and John Huggan

This podcast is great thanks for sharing


----------



## Steve Bamford (Jan 15, 2015)

Thanks guys.  John Duggan is well-respected as is Geoff Shackleford who I follow on Twitter. Another podcast of note for me is "A Good Talk Spoiled" who cover playing golf, talk to respected players/coaches, cover off the latest equipment and the professional game / betting http://agoodtalkspoiled.podbean.com/


----------



## pendodave (Jan 15, 2015)

I know it's a bit route 1, but I quite enjoy the 'road to dubai' podcast from the european tour site. Rob Lee and various co-hosts are pretty cheerful and do a good job of wandering through the various tour bits and bobs on a monday morning.

I used to listen to an american one (golf smarter) which did quite detailed discussions about technique and the course planning/game management side of the game. The interviewees were pretty good, but the guy who presented was very hard work for me. Gave him up in the end.

Will give these others a road (rail) test at some point next week.

(of course, you can't beat guardian football weekly, but that's a whole different kettle of fish).


----------



## mcbroon (Jan 15, 2015)

Golf Weekly, Irish podcast from www.newstalk.ie

Good crack, they're funny guys.


----------



## the_exile (Jan 16, 2015)

Big fan of A Good Talk Spoiled, the European Tour one, William Hill Golf  and Golf Weekly.

Have now listened to By The Min after seeing it in a previous post and really like that one now too!


----------



## GeneralStore (Jan 16, 2015)

Some really interesting interviews on the Your Best Golf podcast from BirdeBank.com, its on iTunes as well


----------



## socky (Jan 16, 2015)

How good is State of the Game with Geoff Shackelford and Mike Clayton!!!

I love killing work hours with a good podcast so thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## Farneyman (Jan 16, 2015)

I listen to Golf Weekly through the app TuneIn Radio.

I have searched for the State of the Game, A Good Talk Spoiled, ByTheMin but to no avail on tunein. What app do you use for them. Its a samsumg mobile and I dont have itunes.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jan 16, 2015)

Farneyman said:



			I listen to Golf Weekly through the app TuneIn Radio.

I have searched for the State of the Game, A Good Talk Spoiled, ByTheMin but to no avail on tunein. What app do you use for them. Its a samsumg mobile and I dont have itunes.
		
Click to expand...

You can get bythmin on soundcloud as I linked to in an earlier post.  Can't you download itunes to a PC and download then that way?


----------



## Farneyman (Jan 17, 2015)

Hacker Khan said:



			You can get bythmin on soundcloud as I linked to in an earlier post.  Can't you download itunes to a PC and download then that way?
		
Click to expand...

Want to listen straight from phone rather than downloading onto pc. I have just downloaded soundcloud app on my phone. Will have a look for bythemin later.


----------



## Steve Bamford (Jan 21, 2015)

I know that A Good Talk Spoiled is available on Podbean http://agoodtalkspoiled.podbean.com/


----------



## Steve Bamford (Jan 21, 2015)

Can somebody share a link for the State of the Game with Geoff Shackelford and Mike Clayton podcast - I'm not on iTunes.  Thanks.


----------



## Ethan (Feb 3, 2015)

Steve Bamford said:



			Can somebody share a link for the State of the Game with Geoff Shackelford and Mike Clayton podcast - I'm not on iTunes.  Thanks.
		
Click to expand...

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=state+of+the+game+podcast


----------



## srixon 1 (Feb 4, 2015)

If you are into the equipment side of things then there is a good podcast called

Golfbetter. It is sponsored by Edwin Watts so is American based but there are some good interviews with the top club and shaft manufactures. There is a good back catalogue too. I listened to one the other day and Scotty Cameron was on there talking to Frank Thomas (the guy that invented the Frankly Frog putter). Interesting Stuff:lol:


----------



## pendodave (Feb 5, 2015)

This has been a really useful thread. I've got all of these on subscription and (dodgy production values aside on a couple of them) they are excellent. The guests that they have (esp state of the game) are top notch. Thanks to all for the suggestions. 

There's been a lot of chatter over the years about the decline in print-based golf journalism (especially in the daily newspapers). When you listen to these you realise that good golf journalism hasn't disappeared, it has just moved somewhere else.

On a minor technical note, I use the free version of podcast republic (has a few ads here and there on the screen, but nothing too intrusive) on a sony android phone. It finds all of these without too much bother and the subscriptions work fine.


----------



## pendodave (Jun 29, 2015)

Quick update to this, as it's a sort of 'reference' thread that seems worth adding to.

There's a couple of newish US based podcasts that I've come across recently :

- friends of tiger (hosted by Shane Ryan, author of 'slaying the tiger' book now out.
- no laying up (from the nolayingup webite/twitter feed that started the #prayfortedscott thing

They are quite similar, being a light hearted poke at (mainly) the US tour. Rather like the passing of the old guard on the course, I think that the older, more deferential, journo who writes what he's told so that he doesn't lose access to Tiger et al is in the process of being blindsided by a newer style of brasher, gossipy 4th estate.

They do pull guests in from the same gene pool, so quite often it's hard to tell which is which...

As a further aside, the most recent 'state of the game' pod with Geoff Ogilvy as a guest is a really good listen. Really cool to hear him talk about how hard Dustin Johnson smacks the ball (he talks about it better than I describe it !!)


----------



## pendodave (Apr 21, 2016)

A of new entrants to add to the list for those that are interested.

shackhouse - hosted by the slightly annoying Geoff Shackelford from the 'state of the game' podcast. Decent production values and guests. Sponsored by Callaway. Ad breaks remind me of the ones that Frasier used to do on his radio show...   https://itunes.apple.com/gb/podcast/shackhouse/id1095195175?mt=2

The clubhouse with Shane Ryan - One of the Fox presenters who also does stuff for the golf channel. Also pro quality production with proper guests. https://itunes.apple.com/us/podcast/clubhouse-shane-bacon/id1094911742?mt=2

There seems to be an effort from the mainstream media to get in on the podcast scene. I hope there's still some space for the originals who sound like they're recording in their airing cupboard (that's you, Lawrence Donnegan), as I'm always a bit cynical about the effects of corporates on the media. They just can't bear not being in control... Look at all the logos on those previously fresh faced youtubers...


----------



## Region3 (Dec 6, 2016)

A couple of months ago I added a few new podcasts to my list, and downloaded all the back episodes. I've only just caught up!

I see they've already been mentioned above, but I'd also recommend:

The Clubhouse (Shane Bacon). Guests have included Chris Wood, Curtis Strange, Paul Azinger (very good) a couple of times, Justin Thomas a couple of times, Gil Hanse, Bob (PXG) Parsons.

No Laying Up (Chris Solomon). Seems to have a bit of a connection with some top pros and has had Justin Thomas, Rory McIlroy, Charles Howell III and Jordan Spieth on recently.
CH3 is very entertaining, and Spieth comes across nothing like his TV interviews in that he is very interesting and honest. Great hearing him talk about Reed in the Ryder Cup. "Whatever you imagine he's saying walking down the fairway while you're watching it, he's really saying it!".

I can't remember whose podcast it was on, but Max Honma (sp?) is just starting to make it on tour and he was well worth listening to as well.


----------



## Sports_Fanatic (Dec 6, 2016)

Second/Third No laying up and Shane Bacon too. Good interviews of Rory and Jordan recently.

Also, really good follows on Twitter - insightful wit and fans of the European tour as well.


----------



## pendodave (Dec 6, 2016)

NLU has one or two of the best in-play twitter gags. This was my favourite : https://twitter.com/nolayingup/status/621377723177533440. The cocept of 'tour sauce' and #prayfortedscott also came from them.

There is now a second NLU podcast run by one of the other NLU guys, but I've not yet tried it out.

re. The big interviews, I was chewing on this the other day, and wondered about starting a thread on it. The mainstream media doesn't get much access to these guys, and when they do they are often plugging something. I wonder if the fact that modern pros have grown up with modern media, rather than printed media, makes them more comfortable dealing with them. Not sure the GM editorship would appreciate discussing changing nature of golf coverage on their kindly (and freely) provided forum though.


----------



## snell (Dec 6, 2016)

No laying up is the best podcast by far....seems to have grown even more this year too with the calibre of guests he's getting. 

Jordan Spieth came across brilliantly and the Patrick Reed talk was brilliant


----------



## rosswilliams (Dec 7, 2016)

Is the Europan Tour podcast still going? I've not had one download in months.


----------



## Albanach (Dec 7, 2016)

rosswilliams said:



			Is the Europan Tour podcast still going? I've not had one download in months.
		
Click to expand...

Still going on my feed - European Tour Race to Dubai Golf Podcast.


----------



## snell (Dec 7, 2016)

Albanach said:



			Still going on my feed - European Tour Race to Dubai Golf Podcast.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah same for me too

Pretty informative one....but Rob Lee can grind on me sometimes!


----------



## Albanach (Dec 7, 2016)

snell said:



			Yeah same for me too

Pretty informative one....but Rob Lee can grind on me sometimes!
		
Click to expand...

It's on my feed but I very very rarely listen to it.


----------



## TheDiablo (Dec 7, 2016)

Agreed, NLU is very, very good and definitely bagging the best guests right now. Seen very differently by the pros and the results are awesome, open interviews that you dont get with mainstream media. Clubhouse pod is good too but early ones were better, it now has more of a corporate feel to it IMO.

Only other one I listen to is actually the GM one - they have a really good balance of personalities on there, cover a really broad range of topics and I find it a very easy listen.


----------



## Garush34 (Dec 7, 2016)

Another vote for the no laying up podcast. I also like the Scottish golf podcast and a one I found called on the mark. Both informative and have a range of guests on. Gona give the fried egg podcast a listen this morning to see what its like.


----------



## rosswilliams (Dec 7, 2016)

Albanach said:



			Still going on my feed - European Tour Race to Dubai Golf Podcast.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks.


----------



## chimpo1 (Dec 7, 2016)

This is by far the best golf podcast available. Never miss it.


----------



## snell (Dec 7, 2016)

TheDiablo said:



			Agreed, NLU is very, very good and definitely bagging the best guests right now. Seen very differently by the pros and the results are awesome, open interviews that you dont get with mainstream media. Clubhouse pod is good too but early ones were better, it now has more of a corporate feel to it IMO.

Only other one I listen to is actually the GM one - they have a really good balance of personalities on there, cover a really broad range of topics and I find it a very easy listen.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah Bacon is starting to annoy me constantly banging on about those swing juice T shirts


----------



## shivas irons (Dec 8, 2016)

This ones very good https://www.scottishgolf.org/players/club-members/scottish-golf-radio-show/
Love the Paul Lawrie interview.


----------



## Crow (Dec 8, 2016)

While looking at the NLU site, this comment re the new local rule amused me.

"Now that the USGA won't penalize you for your ball accidentally moving an inch, they can go back to ignoring that it goes 400 yards."


----------



## Region3 (Dec 12, 2016)

Just received notification today that the new NLU podcast has Jim Mackay (Mickelson's caddie) as a guest.

I've not listened to it yet but this could be better than Rory, Jordan et al.


----------



## chimpo1 (Dec 12, 2016)

chimpo1 said:



			This is by far the best golf podcast available. Never miss it.
		
Click to expand...

Golf nt weekly,. The boys are hilarious.


----------



## richy (Dec 12, 2016)

Region3 said:



			Just received notification today that the new NLU podcast has Jim Mackay (Mickelson's caddie) as a guest.

I've not listened to it yet but this could be better than Rory, Jordan et al.
		
Click to expand...

It's a really good listen. By far the best golf podcast around at the moment.


----------



## Garush34 (Dec 13, 2016)

richy said:



			It's a really good listen. By far the best golf podcast around at the moment.
		
Click to expand...

+1 just listened to the Bones episode, great listen and some great stories in there.


----------



## richy (Dec 13, 2016)

Garush34 said:



			+1 just listened to the Bones episode, great listen and some great stories in there.
		
Click to expand...

Crazy the story about the rules official from the R&A trying to tell them to speed up in the final round of the open.


----------



## pendodave (Feb 3, 2017)

A quick heads up.

I'm not a big fan of Alan Shipnuck (sp), but on the golf.com podcast feed he has has an interview with Phil Mickelson which is pretty decent. Some great stories and insights into his life on tour. I think it's dated about 24th Jan.


----------



## Region3 (Feb 3, 2017)

pendodave said:



			A quick heads up.

I'm not a big fan of Alan Shipnuck (sp), but on the golf.com podcast feed he has has an interview with Phil Mickelson which is pretty decent. Some great stories and insights into his life on tour. I think it's dated about 24th Jan.
		
Click to expand...

I've just discovered the golf.com podcast too and thought the Mickelson interview was very good. Love the story about one of Bones vetoes.
When I find a new podcast I listen to all the old ones as well. Harrington was pretty good too.

I've also just found a Feherty one but not listened to any of those yet.


----------



## Steve Bamford (Feb 7, 2017)

Yep I only found this last week as well. The Cash Game stories had me in stitches especially about Jimmy Walker owing him money and Keegan Bradley being the typical nut-case I always thought he was.


----------



## shortgame (Nov 2, 2017)

Not usually a big fan of Podcasts but Episode 105 from @NoLayingUp with the @ClubProGuy had me crying, one of the funniest things I've heard in a long while &#128514;&#128514;

http://nolayingup.com/category/podcasts/


https://itunes.apple.com/us/podcast...t=2#episodeGuid=http://nolayingup.com/?p=8313


----------



## pendodave (Nov 3, 2017)

Nlu also did one recently on golf in Korea. It was a real eye opener - quite the James bond experience. 

What with the pods listed here, YouTube and the forums, golf media has changed a LOT over the last 5 years.

The more I hear about golf abroad, the luckier I feel playing in the British isles.


----------



## pendodave (May 30, 2018)

I know it's been referenced somewhere else, but I have been listening to the 'On the mark' podcast recently.

The most recent one (with a US coach called Jeff Smith) was particularly interesting (to me,anyway). Discussion of ball striking and bio mechanics. 

There are loads of other good ones in the back catalogue. Mark Imelman has a habit of getting a bit excited when the interviewee mentions one of his favourite topics, but he's decent enough.


----------



## Garush34 (May 30, 2018)

pendodave said:



			I know it's been referenced somewhere else, but I have been listening to the 'On the mark' podcast recently.

The most recent one (with a US coach called Jeff Smith) was particularly interesting (to me,anyway). Discussion of ball striking and bio mechanics. 

There are loads of other good ones in the back catalogue. Mark Imelman has a habit of getting a bit excited when the interviewee mentions one of his favourite topics, but he's decent enough.
		
Click to expand...

I've fallen behind on my podcast listening recently and need to listen to the Jeff Smith one. I follow him on twitter and Instagram and he always has a lot of information to share. 

I agree with your comments about Mark, he does get really excited to the point of always interrupting points but in a way its good because he gets more out of the discussion.


----------



## Chisteve (May 30, 2018)

I listen to a few as others have said 

On the Mark - good but you will end up likeing Bridgestone Golf balls
No Laying Up 
The Cut - BBC

Funnily enough I much prefer to listen in the car whilst driving rather than anywhere else


----------



## Steve Bamford (May 30, 2018)

I started listening to the Golflandia podcast earlier this year - Matthew Wiley - @wiley77 -  is a class presenter and it covers each weekly PGA Tour and European Tour event + discussions about general life. https://www.podcastone.com/Golflandia


----------



## pendodave (Nov 15, 2019)

Started listening to a new (to me) golf pod recently.
I'm a bit reluctant to big it up, as it's got a slightly rambling presentation style which might not meet with wide approval, but I quite enjoy its eccentric delivery.
It's Shotgun Start, and features Andy Johnson and Brendan porath who are two US golf types. It has a lot of in jokes and tropes which take some getting used to but.... They review the current golfing scene and generally have a stab at the pomposity of the PGA tour and pro golf in general. In that respect a bit like nlu Twitter before they want corporate. 

They love Westy (Westwood) too, which gets a tick from me.


----------



## Grant85 (Nov 15, 2019)

pendodave said:



			Started listening to a new (to me) golf pod recently.
I'm a bit reluctant to big it up, as it's got a slightly rambling presentation style which might not meet with wide approval, but I quite enjoy its eccentric delivery.
It's Shotgun Start, and features Andy Johnson and Brendan porath who are two US golf types. It has a lot of in jokes and tropes which take some getting used to but.... They review the current golfing scene and generally have a stab at the pomposity of the PGA tour and pro golf in general. In that respect a bit like nlu Twitter before they want corporate.

They love Westy (Westwood) too, which gets a tick from me.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely love Shotgun Start. Hilarious how niche it is and that they don't pander to any golfer, tournament or manufacturer.


----------



## pendodave (Nov 15, 2019)

Grant85 said:



			Absolutely love Shotgun Start. Hilarious how niche it is and that they don't pander to any golfer, tournament or manufacturer.
		
Click to expand...

Haha. Thank goodness I'm not the only one. Golf really needs this angle, as the PGA tour in particular is positively Soviet in its control over media and 'the message', whilst independent golf journalismn is almost dead in the water.


----------



## inc0gnito (Nov 15, 2019)

Isnâ€™t Andy Johnson a Scottish YouTuber?


----------



## Duckster (Nov 15, 2019)

Just picked up on McKellar (same guys who did By The Minute Golf Podcast).

Easy listening


----------



## Crow (Nov 15, 2019)

inc0gnito said:



			Isnâ€™t Andy Johnson a Scottish YouTuber?
		
Click to expand...

I think that's Steve Johnston.


----------



## Grant85 (Nov 15, 2019)

pendodave said:



			Haha. Thank goodness I'm not the only one. Golf really needs this angle, as the PGA tour in particular is positively Soviet in its control over media and 'the message', whilst independent golf journalismn is almost dead in the water.
		
Click to expand...

Yes. They do go a bit overboard in terms of hating on the PGA Tour and seemingly every event for something.

During the Open I was absolutely buzzing for the update every night with the stories going around re: the hot Drivers, Bob MacIntyre having a go at Kyle Stanley for not shouting fore and Westy being in the mix (and I was also fully on top of his qualifying for the Masters with a top 3 (or 5) finish).


----------



## pendodave (Nov 15, 2019)

Duckster said:



			Just picked up on McKellar (same guys who did By The Minute Golf Podcast).

Easy listening
		
Click to expand...

This is spooky, as literally found it today after posting about the shotgun start pod.
Really pleased, as always enjoyed Lawrence/Huggy in their previous incarnation (bythemin golf). 
Also, I seem to remember that they might have fallen out, but maybe not.
Another not-establishment viewpoint, so good to have.


----------



## pendodave (Nov 15, 2019)

inc0gnito said:



			Isnâ€™t Andy Johnson a Scottish YouTuber?
		
Click to expand...

Andy Johnson is an American guy who runs the Fried egg website and podcast. He's mostly interested in golf architecture issues, which although I have an interest in, I can't sustain enough interest to get me through a whole pod.


----------



## pendodave (Mar 30, 2020)

A couple of plugs for things I've listened to recently in case anyone needs anything to listen to on their hikes around the UK's beauty spots .

Some memories of Seve with Billy Foster, Tony Johnson and Mike Clayton. Some great stories from 3 guys who are a good listen about any number of golf topics.
https://fireside.fm/s/Zud1rXL6+wY 
In case the link doesn't work it's the Good Good golf podcast episode 25. 

The second is a great review of Ian Woosnam's career on this Monday's (30th march) episode of Shotgun Start. Every episode of this pod is great, but this one was particularly good because hearing Americans discussing just how precarious life was on the European tour is quite insightful. It's always interesting to hear how others perceive you.
https://thefriedegg.com/shotgun-sta...s-spotlight-on-the-wee-welshman-ian-woosnam/#

If I had hours to kill, I'd give a listen to the shotgun start from the start of this season, it's been excellent.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 30, 2020)

Eddie Pepperell as a podcast out “The Pepper pod” 
Haven’t listened yet but expect it to be decent.


----------



## pendodave (Apr 3, 2020)

The last two McKellar podcasts have been really good.
Pádraig Harrington and Geoff Ogilvy.
Interviewing Harrington is just a case of hitting the record button and sitting back!
https://www.mckellarmagazine.com/podcast/
The amount of quality golf spoken word stuff at the moment is really great. Despite the almost complete absence of decent print coverage (maybe different in Scotland), audio is having something of a renaissance.


----------



## howbow88 (Apr 3, 2020)

I like No Laying Up, Sky Sports Golf, and The Rick Shiels Podcast. I also listen to the Barstool Sports one, which is basically dumb Yanks being dumb Yanks but for some reason I quite like it


----------



## pendodave (Apr 3, 2020)

Kaz said:



			I've only recently started listening to podcasts. No Laying Up is great (as is much of their You Tube stuff), McKellar as well. Disappointed with the "Pepper Pod", though, not sure I'll stick with that one.
		
Click to expand...

I think it's a bit harder than it looks. The standard is much higher than it used to be, and the best ones are either done by professional hacks (eg mckellar) or ams that have had a long time to get better (eg. nlu)


----------



## Jigger (Apr 3, 2020)

Not a fan of No laying up. I find them too opinionated and nobody else’s view matters. I've been listening to chasing scratch. Very similar each episode but it’s a good background podcast. Some of the episodes are just American idiots but otherwise ok. It’s amazing how these two guys can get the production right and yet so many other big operations can’t


----------



## Lilyhawk (Apr 3, 2020)

Jigger said:



			Not a fan of No laying up. I find them too opinionated and nobody else’s view matters. I've been listening to chasing scratch. Very similar each episode but it’s a good background podcast. Some of the episodes are just American idiots but otherwise ok. It’s amazing how these two guys can get the production right and yet so many other big operations can’t
		
Click to expand...

I started listening to Chasing Scratch only a couple of weeks ago and just about to finish season 2 now. I usually have a hard time for American/ism but I find these guys absolutely hilarious. Funniest podcast I’ve listened too.


----------



## howbow88 (Apr 4, 2020)

I listened to the first series of Chasing Scratch, but got bored in the second series. Half of it was those guys just laughing at themselves and the amount of in-jokes was crazy. 

Did they make it? I would guess not seeing as a 3rd series was set to come out.


----------



## Siolag (Apr 4, 2020)

At first I thought chasing scratch was a bit daft, but once I got into it, I really enjoyed it. They improved a lot more than I thought was possible at the beginning of it all. 

Have to echo the production comments, it is seriously slick.


----------



## User20205 (Apr 4, 2020)

Pin-seeker said:



			Eddie Pepperell as a podcast out “The Pepper pod”
Haven’t listened yet but expect it to be decent.
		
Click to expand...

It’s ok. Not as good as the cut IMO. It’s tough to say though as a golf podcast with no golf is a tough gig🤣🤣


----------



## howbow88 (Apr 4, 2020)

I still can't believe that The Cut was cut


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 4, 2020)

therod said:



			It’s ok. Not as good as the cut IMO. It’s tough to say though as a golf podcast with no golf is a tough gig🤣🤣
		
Click to expand...

Still haven’t listened yet.
The Golf monthly one is pretty good,some decent banter.


----------



## Karl102 (Apr 4, 2020)

Tour caddy experience is quite funny. The recent Billy Foster one was funny.... Its the guy who has done the recent vid with Rick shiels....


----------



## Hacker Khan (Apr 5, 2020)

Really enjoying The Pepper Pot. Andrew Cotter and Eddie Pepperell are always great value in my book as they have a sense of humour which is sadly missing in a lot of golf podcasts, and I think they work so well together. Must be hard launching a golf podcast where there is no golf to talk about but I am impressed up to yet.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Apr 5, 2020)

Kaz said:



			I've only recently started listening to podcasts. No Laying Up is great (as is much of their You Tube stuff),* McKellar as well.* Disappointed with the "Pepper Pod", though, not sure I'll stick with that one.
		
Click to expand...

McKeller is OK and I really like Lawrence Donegan.  It's just that he doesn't seem to be able to ask one simple question to a guest when he can ask 3 questions at once whilst answering his own first question. Also with Huggy they do tend to revert back to the same old stuff again and again (ball goes to far, it's all bomb and gouge, modern courses are crap etc etc) , especially as there is no current golf to talk about.  They used to do much the same podcast a few years ago called bytheminute golf which covered the same topics.

I'm also getting increasingly bored of what sounds like bad phone connections to guests on all podcasts. Surely in 2020 you can get decent quality audio and not record someone using a mobile with poor quality reception.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Apr 5, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Yeah the phone link to Padraig wasn't the best.

Funnily, I used to follow Donegan on Twitter but stopped as he came across as a total arsehole half the time but I really like him on the podcast.
		
Click to expand...

He did play bass on one of the greatest albums of all time IMHO so he has a lot of credit in my book.  But Huggy can get a  bit 'old man shouting at cloud' at times.  Have struggled with the recent NLUs as well due to the poor audio quality of the guests they have on.


----------



## pendodave (May 15, 2020)

In anticipation of the return of live golf (to those that subscribe) on Sunday I'd recommend the most recent Mckellar podcast.
They have an hour and a half with Rory. Lovely to hear him just chat about golf and stuff with golf journalists who care about the game. It's great.


----------



## Depreston (May 15, 2020)

pendodave said:



			In anticipation of the return of live golf (to those that subscribe) on Sunday I'd recommend the most recent Mckellar podcast.
They have an hour and a half with Rory. Lovely to hear him just chat about golf and stuff with golf journalists who care about the game. It's great.
		
Click to expand...

Rory is by far the most interesting sportsperson to listen too in the world imo


----------



## pendodave (May 15, 2020)

Depreston said:



			Rory is by far the most interesting sportsperson to listen too in the world imo
		
Click to expand...

I know he is used to dealing with the press, but his ability to speak coherently on a number of subjects is really impressive.


----------



## timd77 (May 16, 2020)

The latest sky podcast is decent, Paul mcginley and David Howell talking about the 2004 Ryder cup. Some decent insights and stories.

I’ve been listening to the pepper pod and although I like Eddie and Andrew, I struggle with it for some reason, normally asleep before it’s finished! 

I’ve not heard of the McKellar one so will give that a go.


----------



## Depreston (May 16, 2020)

pendodave said:



			I know he is used to dealing with the press, but his ability to speak coherently on a number of subjects is really impressive.
		
Click to expand...

Majority of the time he speaks his mind and that is a rare attribute for such a high profile athlete to have these days


----------



## pendodave (May 16, 2020)

timd77 said:



			The latest sky podcast is decent, Paul mcginley and David Howell talking about the 2004 Ryder cup. Some decent insights and stories.

I’ve been listening to the pepper pod and although I like Eddie and Andrew, I struggle with it for some reason, normally asleep before it’s finished! 

I’ve not heard of the McKellar one so will give that a go.
		
Click to expand...

The recent mckellar ones have been excellent (obviously depends on what you find interesting about golf!)
My favourite current golf news one is still the shotgun start. Takes a while to get into, but well worth it imho.
The Rory interview shows the way that media coverage of golf has changed. Years ago this would gave been an SI (or similar) long form piece. Now it's on a non-aligned not for profit podcast stream put together by two hacks in their bedrooms. All the better for us, as it's not been edited, or littered with plugs for his sponsors.


----------



## MendieGK (May 16, 2020)

pendodave said:



			The recent mckellar ones have been excellent (obviously depends on what you find interesting about golf!)
My favourite current golf news one is still the shotgun start. Takes a while to get into, but well worth it imho.
The Rory interview shows the way that media coverage of golf has changed. Years ago this would gave been an SI (or similar) long form piece. Now it's on a non-aligned not for profit podcast stream put together by two hacks in their bedrooms. All the better for us, as it's not been edited, or littered with plugs for his sponsors.
		
Click to expand...

Do you not get bored of hearing Huggan moan about golf non-stop? Same as on Twitter, in fact almost all those old school golf journalists


----------



## pendodave (May 16, 2020)

MendieGK said:



			Do you not get bored of hearing Huggan moan about golf non-stop? Same as on Twitter, in fact almost all those old school golf journalists
		
Click to expand...

Haha. I  listen to plenty of non golf pods to leaven the negativity.
Also, while not as downbeat as him, I think that his views on the appropriation of golf by commercial interests (equipment companies in particular) and the general dickiness of the PGA tour media machine chime somewhat with my own.
The lack of critical analysis of the golf industry over the last few years hasn't helped it imho.


----------



## pendodave (May 16, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Surprisingly I found both Huggan and Donegan much less annoying on the pod than they are on twitter. (I still follow Huggan but have long since stopped following Donegan)

The Mckellar pod has been consistently great listening during the lockdown.
		
Click to expand...

I think it's mostly because they've let their guests talk a lot, while not offering too much of themselves beyond gently guiding the course of the chat.
I've never followed anyone on Twitter, but I think it's really hard to not appear a bit of a t*t if you write enough stuff in short form on social media. After all, look at all the stuff on here...


----------



## MendieGK (May 16, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Surprisingly I found both Huggan and Donegan much less annoying on the pod than they are on twitter. (I still follow Huggan but have long since stopped following Donegan)

The Mckellar pod has been consistently great listening during the lockdown.
		
Click to expand...

I really like Donegan, but can’t stand how negative Huggan is. Same with James Corigan. All they do is moan about the sport that allows them to get paid.


----------



## howbow88 (May 17, 2020)

Hacker Khan said:



			McKeller is OK and I really like Lawrence Donegan.  It's just that he doesn't seem to be able to ask one simple question to a guest when he can ask 3 questions at once whilst answering his own first question. Also with Huggy they do tend to revert back to the same old stuff again and again (ball goes to far, it's all bomb and gouge, modern courses are crap etc etc) , especially as there is no current golf to talk about.  They used to do much the same podcast a few years ago called bytheminute golf which covered the same topics.

I'm also getting increasingly bored of what sounds like bad phone connections to guests on all podcasts. Surely in 2020 you can get decent quality audio and not record someone using a mobile with poor quality reception.
		
Click to expand...

Agree with most of this. One of the guys on McKeller seems to have a really high opinion of himself, and it gets irritating. They do get some good guests though. 

I am a semi-fan of the Pepperpod. I think Cotter is a good presenter, but Pepperell is slowly just becoming a caricature of himself. 

I gave up on Barstool Sports. I wasn't interested in one of them visiting the White House and licking Mike Pence's behind, whilst others talked about much porn they were watching at the moment. All a bit weird. 

Not golf, but anyone over the age of 30 who likes football should give Quickly Kevin a try. It's just a massive nostalgic trip through nineties football, and very enjoyable.


----------



## Depreston (May 17, 2020)

howbow88 said:



			Agree with most of this. One of the guys on McKeller seems to have a really high opinion of himself, and it gets irritating. They do get some good guests though.

I am a semi-fan of the Pepperpod. I think Cotter is a good presenter, but Pepperell is slowly just becoming a caricature of himself.

I gave up on Barstool Sports. I wasn't interested in one of them visiting the White House and licking Mike Pence's behind, whilst others talked about much porn they were watching at the moment. All a bit weird.

Not golf, but anyone over the age of 30 who likes football should give Quickly Kevin a try. It's just a massive nostalgic trip through nineties football, and very enjoyable.
		
Click to expand...

Quickly Kevin is great the Steve Bruce book reviews are highlights


----------



## howbow88 (May 17, 2020)

Depreston said:



			Quickly Kevin is great the Steve Bruce book reviews are highlights
		
Click to expand...

_I drive a Jaguar XJ8, 3.2, the sports version. It’s a very nice motor; 3.2 litre AJ-V8 all alloy engine. Classic colour interior theme, fluted leather seats, contrast colour keyed facia, figured walnut veneer. As good a motor as you can hope to drive. But not a car you’d choose when trying to follow a Ford saloon in a discreet manner…my registration, license and all other statutory details are fully up to date…_


----------

